# Artifacts not too accurate?



## n64man120 (Oct 13, 2004)

I Have a 9700NP with Zalman Heatpipe, AS5 and a overvolted fan on it.  Its running 36C and when I overclock core from 270 to 330 it gets a TON of artifacts.  But core temp only raises about 2C over a period of 10 minutes of "heating up".  In game benches like doom3 or CS:S I dont see any artifacts and the temp continues to stay below 40C, any ideas?


----------



## nightelf84 (Oct 14, 2004)

AtiTool is ultra sensitive to artifacts. It detects those that you can't see with naked eyes.


----------



## n64man120 (Oct 14, 2004)

so should I not put my core above 290 since its finding them?  Even though everyone tells me they are getting their 9700np to around 380ish cores.  And does getting these artifacts risk things if they aren't visible in game and the core is still below 40C?


----------



## C&C Freak 2K (Oct 19, 2004)

The artifacts would have to be pretty severe (that is, your game unplayable) before damage even starts to set in.  Also, GPU cores are less sensitive to heat than CPU cores (They can reach temperatures of roughly 70°C before they get damaged, as opposed to your average CPU core which can only take 60°C).

Also be sure you're measuring your temperature accurately.  I have the GPU temperature probe sitting almost next to the GPU core, stuck to the heatsink with thermal glue.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 19, 2004)

C&C Freak 2K said:
			
		

> The artifacts would have to be pretty severe (that is, your game unplayable) before damage even starts to set in.  Also, GPU cores are less sensitive to heat than CPU cores (They can reach temperatures of roughly 70°C before they get damaged, as opposed to your average CPU core which can only take 60°C).
> 
> Also be sure you're measuring your temperature accurately.  I have the GPU temperature probe sitting almost next to the GPU core, stuck to the heatsink with thermal glue.



What do you have the probe hooked into? Im thinking about getting a little system control panel lcd for a 5 1/4 inch bay


----------



## n64man120 (Oct 19, 2004)

C&C Freak 2K said:
			
		

> The artifacts would have to be pretty severe (that is, your game unplayable) before damage even starts to set in.  Also, GPU cores are less sensitive to heat than CPU cores (They can reach temperatures of roughly 70°C before they get damaged, as opposed to your average CPU core which can only take 60°C).
> 
> Also be sure you're measuring your temperature accurately.  I have the GPU temperature probe sitting almost next to the GPU core, stuck to the heatsink with thermal glue.



Its taped on the backside of the card, right on or within half an inch from the GPU.  I figure its not the most accurate measurement, but shouldnt be more than 3-4C off?  BTW overclocking to sever artifacts in 3DMark05... the sensor hasnt gone beyond 40C. 

Think the placement of it is good enough?


----------



## Loudergood (Oct 21, 2004)

I've noticed one issue with this involving my 9700pro and Hydravision, as soon as I pass my mouse to the second monitor there is a large number of artifacts. Just for that instant only.


----------

